# Is cyclechat bad for your health?



## bozmandb9 (10 Feb 2018)

I know a number of us may suffer, or have suffered mental health issues.

Some of the comments made from what is supposed to be a 'community' are really pretty nasty, and unnecessary. Sometimes people get very wound up, or upset. It is for this reason that I rarely dip into Cyclechat nowadays.

Now this thread in itself will probably elicit 'snowflake' comments. But my response in advance is this. If it makes you feel good about yourself, being terribly brave from behind your keyboard, then good for you. But in person, I know 100% that you would not dare insult me.

So instead, how about trying to be positive and constructive, thinking about what your comment may say about you? Yes, you can try to be macho or clever. Let's say you hit the mark with a nasty comment, and make somebody who is already depressed feel much worse. Feel good about that?

Cycling is a wonderful sport, and a great hobby, but sometimes, I almost wonder if it attracts more that it's share of, well let's just say negative people.

Hopefully not, maybe it's just that the positive decent ones are too busy out on their bikes ( as I usually am), leaving the grumpy bitter ones to their keyboard warrior ways!!

Much kudos though to those who make constructive contributions to the CC community, and thank heaven for the ignore function!


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Feb 2018)

If I wouldn't say it to your face I wouldn't post it on here. A simple rule that works for me, keyboard warrior I ain't.


----------



## bozmandb9 (10 Feb 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> If I wouldn't say it to your face I wouldn't post it on here. A simple rule that works for me, keyboard warrior I ain't.



Very good policy! I wish more would abide by it.


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2018)

I isn't afraid to insult anyone to their face if I think they got it coming. Fortunately bozman, you seem a nice chap and have done nothing to deserve the awesome and frightening ire of Drago, so you're safe


----------



## Slick (10 Feb 2018)

bozmandb9 said:


> I know a number of us may suffer, or have suffered mental health issues.
> 
> Some of the comments made from what is supposed to be a 'community' are really pretty nasty, and unnecessary. Sometimes people get very wound up, or upset. It is for this reason that I rarely dip into Cyclechat nowadays.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with much in what you say, some threads do seem to go downhill rapidly on here from time to time, for a number of reasons. I may be the exception to your rule of not challenging a misconception face to face though, as that's exactly where I would prefer to do it, face to face. I would avoid confrontation on here as much as possible, but I would be a lot more honest and forthright should we be operating "in the real world."


----------



## bozmandb9 (10 Feb 2018)

I guess really we're just a reflection of society. Too many people are living in a state of stress, which leads to illness. We need a balance between our sympathic (fight or flight) and para sympathetic systems (rest and digest). When we lack this balance (homeostatis), we can get adrenal fatigue, or other symptoms.

Worth considering how various activities make you feel, and how choosing a different reaction to a certain situation can change the way you fele.


----------



## Slick (10 Feb 2018)

bozmandb9 said:


> I guess really we're just a reflection of society. Too many people are living in a state of stress, which leads to illness. We need a balance between our sympathic (fight or flight) and para sympathetic systems (rest and digest). When we lack this balance (homeostatis), we can get adrenal fatigue, or other symptoms.
> 
> Worth considering how various activities make you feel, and how choosing a different reaction to a certain situation can change the way you fele.


I think you're bang on there. Up until I got out of running my business, I was a bit of a missile looking for a target. Very different animal now, much to the surprise of some and disappointment of others.


----------



## subaqua (10 Feb 2018)

Agreed . I have never posted anything I wouldn’t say to anybody face to face . However there are lots who do . Who seem to think they are some sort of CC royalty. And it seems are treated that way . 

There are some over sensitive souls I think. Or just professional offendees . 
Hard to tell . Awaits somebody pinging this post as negative ...


----------



## Brandane (10 Feb 2018)

Bottom line is, it's just another internet forum. I think some people on this forum get a bit carried away with it and put it on some sort of pedestal; like it's some kind of elitist club. It's not. It's just like many other forums where everyone has the choice to take it or leave it. I've been on some forums where I've lasted less than a few minutes on. This one I've been around, on and off, for over 8 years, so I suppose I must like it. A lot of the stuff I see I strongly disagree with - but for the most part I can't be arsed getting into deep and meaningless discussions with strangers on the net, so I pass it by. I use it for light entertainment only, and for that it serves it purpose.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Feb 2018)

As Brandane says take it or leave it. The saddos who insult people are just that. Ignore them. There are a very few on here who have insulted me whether from malice or just careless I do not know and really I do not care. One I think is a self important little person who may not even cycle but I do not let it bother me.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Feb 2018)

bozmandb9 said:


> I know a number of us may suffer, or have suffered mental health issues.
> 
> Some of the comments made from what is supposed to be a 'community' are really pretty nasty, and unnecessary. Sometimes people get very wound up, or upset. It is for this reason that I rarely dip into Cyclechat nowadays.
> 
> ...


You must have had far worse on site ? But i guess you know the people you work with and not those posting on here . Hmmmmmm .


----------



## bozmandb9 (10 Feb 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> You must have had far worse on site ? But i guess you know the people you work with and not those posting on here . Hmmmmmm .



On site? Not really, and it's not particularly about me, just based on what I've observed. I guess the first comment from @User3094 above sums it up really. I do GAF, occasionally I've read threads on here from people who are clearly hurting, and equally I've read really nasty comments. I put up a post about a recent road rage incident, and checked back after a week to discover some comments had to be deleted. Certainly doesn't bother me, but I just think that it's a bit sad really.

This is not a cue for somebody to talk about Rule 5 or something, I'm just suggesting that perhaps going beyond the macho BS, and more use of brain, less of keyboard bravado, may make a better community.


----------



## Slick (10 Feb 2018)

bozmandb9 said:


> On site? Not really, and it's not particularly about me, just based on what I've observed. I guess the first comment from @User3094 above sums it up really. I do GAF, occasionally I've read threads on here from people who are clearly hurting, and equally I've read really nasty comments. I put up a post about a recent road rage incident, and checked back after a week to discover some comments had to be deleted. Certainly doesn't bother me, but I just think that it's a bit sad really.
> 
> This is not a cue for somebody to talk about Rule 5 or something, I'm just suggesting that perhaps going beyond the macho BS, and more use of brain, less of keyboard bravado, may make a better community.


That rule 5 thing is great for bullies to try and hide behind.


----------



## Fonze (10 Feb 2018)

It's the whole reason there are Keyboard Warriors , it's people who find a way to express themselves via a platform such as a forum who can write a witty ditty, or verbally abuse people they'd not dare to in the street ..
It happens on any and every forum I've ever been on, twitter and Facebook, on neither anymore ..


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Feb 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> If I wouldn't say it to your face I wouldn't post it on here. A simple rule that works for me, keyboard warrior I ain't.


I'm the opposite: often I don't comment on here or on FB because I don't want to be banned.
I can be quite abrasive 
Face to face, though, I do say what I think on a topic.
Sorry to read you have been upset on here @bozmandb9, I certainly can't recall any inflammatory posts from you.


----------



## FishFright (10 Feb 2018)

"But in person, I know 100% that you would not dare insult me." Someone is being brave behind his keyboard.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Feb 2018)

PassiveAgressiveOP alert


----------



## Alan O (11 Feb 2018)

Curious OP. I've used a lot of forums (on all sorts of topics), and I rate this one as one of the friendliest. Sure, some people get a little too aggressive/childish/annoying sometimes (as happens wherever humans congregate). But the moderators are responsive to reports of disruption, and I think they have the balance of intervention about right.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Feb 2018)

The trouble with most social media is the written word does not match the spoken word and is too easily taken the wrong way. I would say that I lean towards the caution side of commenting mainly because using this sort of media you really do not know the mental health state of the person you are interacting with and ultimately I wouldn't really want to add to any personal problem a person may or may not have. This can really apply to both modding and user interaction IMO.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5147537, member: 43827"]

Ah well, I'll just have to work on increasing the length of my comings.[/QUOTE]

Paging @Fnaar!!!


----------



## cyberknight (11 Feb 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> If I wouldn't say it to your face I wouldn't post it on here. A simple rule that works for me, keyboard warrior I ain't.


Indeed, sometime i might poke a little bit of fun at people but i do try to keep it the spirit of things and only to those i hope/know dont mind .Personal attacks take it to far ,


----------



## cyberknight (11 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5147658, member: 43827"]Agreed, but one person's personal attack is another one's frank and fearless opinion, and too many either don't know or don't care about the difference.[/QUOTE]
I hope i havent offended anyone , if i have im sorry .


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2018)

cyberknight said:


> I hope i havent offended anyone , if i have im sorry .



You did make me cry that time, but apology accepted


----------



## Slick (11 Feb 2018)

cyberknight said:


> I hope i havent offended anyone , if i have im sorry .


I'm sure you would have heard by now if you did.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5147424, member: 43827"]The forum has got a lot less nasty after some of the worst culprits left in a hissy fit at the end of last year.

Sometimes the moderation of the forum can appear a little too anodyne, but this is the internet which seems to bring the nasty side out of many people too easily, so on balance I prefer the new style of moderation.

If I want a real argument with real people I can get that down the pub or rejoin the Labour Party.[/QUOTE]

I'm on the fence. On the one hand, it is puzzling when posts are deleted, not because they breach any identifiable rule but because someone somewhere simply doesn't like it.

On the other, i don't take it personally. It's not my forum and if Shaun wants to delete posts that's his right.

So I try and stay between those two lines of demarcation. Sometimes unsuccessfully, but I try.


----------



## Slick (11 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm on the fence. On the one hand, it is puzzling when posts are deleted, not because they breach any identifiable rule but because someone somewhere simply doesn't like it.
> 
> On the other, i don't take it personally. It's not my forum and if Shaun wants to delete posts that's his right.
> 
> So I try and stay between those two lines of demarcation. Sometimes unsuccessfully, but I try.


I'm a b8t like that. I did have a couple removed last week, but once I contacted the mods and explained they were reasonable enough and reinstated them. It came with a warning, but that's fair enough too, I reckon.


----------



## Slick (11 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE="Slick, post: 5146610, member: 48545"*]I tend to agree with much in what you say, some threads do seem to go downhill rapidly on here *[/QUOTE]


Told you.


----------



## Slick (11 Feb 2018)

You hang up first.


----------



## Randomnerd (13 Feb 2018)

I peeked in under the Ignore blanket and saw lots of phlegm and sputum flying through the ether. It just smells so macho in this thread; I'm going to have to get a cold flannel....


----------



## slowmotion (13 Feb 2018)

It's great fun to watch, but all this willy waving gets a bit tedious after a while.


----------



## Randomnerd (13 Feb 2018)

No, this forum isn't bad for your health. I'd point out that you're setting out with a rather negative proposition in your thread title, and stirring up ground that would be fertile for the Usual Suspects to plant their macho seed therein. This baiting is, in my humble opinion, a rather naive use of the internet, and does continue this reliance on victim-worship that's round every effing corner.
Fora are damaging to mental health, just like everything else can be if you have a mental health problem. Enforcing this tip-toeing, Trappist monk, nice-nicey love fest is just surreal
Post some good news, a success you've had with a cycling endeavour, or some chat about a cycling hero, and we'll call that positive. 
Otherwise, move on.


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Feb 2018)

Q: Is socialising with other humans bad for your health?

A: Only if they disagree with you.


----------



## confusedcyclist (19 Feb 2018)

I came here thinking that someone was addicted to cyclechat. When the fun stops, stop!

In all seriousness though, it's a darker side of the interwebs and an otherwise hidden side of human nature that allows sociopaths to hide behind the mask of anonymity and abuse others unfortunately. The internet is great, but outside self-selecting forums with strict rules on admission and continued participation, you'll always get the vocal minority ruining it for everyone. Best not to let personal jibes get the better of you, or get dragged into debates about value judgements. Politics gets banned in online forums everywhere for very good reason. Otherwise seemingly rational people become wild and froth at the mouth!


----------



## davidphilips (19 Feb 2018)

Is cyclechat bad for your health?

Asked recienty by some one whats cyclechat like , I replied was what was the last chat forum you visited like?
Answer It was horrible with lots of rude comments and back stabbing.
I replied sorry to tell you but you may find that cyclechat is very much the same.

Asked again by some one whats cyclechat like , I replied was what was the last chat forum you visited like?
Answer It was great lovely helpful members that really go out of there way to give there time and advice free and feel like they are real friends.
I replied you may find that cycle chat is very much the same only a lot better.

There have been times when a few sarky comments have cut me a bit but my view is everyone is human (at least i hope so unless skynet has taken over) and if cyclists can deal/live with bad car drivers then its easy to get over a comment or three on a forum that may well be taken out of context.


----------

